# A Few of My Slingshots



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I've only been at this a little bit, but have been a woodworker for quite a while and a wooden bowmaker for several years as well. Making slingshots is just as much fun (and easier, and cheaper) than making bows. although i've only finished a few, as i'm typing this i can think of 4 more that are in various stages of completion and whole batch of new patterns that i will be trting as well. As a kid i always had a slingshot with me, now as an adult i think i will too!









This is a maple fork that i used only a pocket knife on.









This is a buckthorn fork. although buckthorn is terribly invasive, it seems to for a lot and is a beautiful wood, might as well use it.









Another buckthorn


















A little pocket shooter made of 1/4" aluminum laminated with poplar

Hope you like them, more to come!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Lovely mate, I especially like the first buckthorn, it's everywhere round here. I would recommend a lower fork though, ones that long get my wrist something chronic.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I like that middle one, nice grain on it, jeff


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

When i started i just did it how it looked good, i knew nothing about slingshot design and stuff. i'm quickly learning about lower and narrower forks and things like that. The forks on the top one are probably long enough i could lop them off and just recut the grooves.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

The Gopher said:


> When i started i just did it how it looked good, i knew nothing about slingshot design and stuff. i'm quickly learning about lower and narrower forks and things like that. The forks on the top one are probably long enough i could lop them off and just recut the grooves.


Perfik!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> When i started i just did it how it looked good, i knew nothing about slingshot design and stuff. i'm quickly learning about lower and narrower forks and things like that. The forks on the top one are probably long enough i could lop them off and just recut the grooves.


Perfik!
[/quote]
WoW!
That Buckhorn is NICE!
Both of them.


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

Alllofe'm are real beauties!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

very nice, the buck horn seems to be a favorite so far


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Those are [email protected]


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

the buckthorn are gorgeous !!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Gotta see if there's any buckthorn around here! You do good work. Real good work. That pocket shooter looks like a nice shooter.
You will have wrist troubles if you keep shooting heavy tubes with high forks.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

yeah i'm learning more and more about proper design. my forks keep getting shorter.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

VERY NICE!!!! Some great looking shooters there!!!!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I reeealy like the one with the aluminum and poplar !


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Deserves a bump  Hey gopher, I really like that poplar with the Aluminum Core.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

You keep churning out nice ones, Gopher. Good work.

How do you like that around-the-fork attachment?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> Deserves a bump  Hey gopher, I really like that poplar with the Aluminum Core.


Me too, that's a nice one!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

This topic got brought up as a reference to another subject, this post is almost 4 years old and i was a fledgling slingshot maker at that point. I think these slingshots are a bit embarrassing, but it shows me how far i have come. Interestingly enough, i have gone back through some old slingshots, ones that i would never shoot again in their current state due to one reason or another. The first buckthorn above, really long forks, was re-worked into this.

WD40, i don't care for the around the fork attachment, again this was a long time ago, i'm strictly an over the top flat-bander now.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Gopher, I see now. I'm up to speed.

Good reworking of that buckthorn!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

rockslinger said:


> Btoon84 said:
> 
> 
> > Deserves a bump  Hey gopher, I really like that poplar with the Aluminum Core.
> ...


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

The Gopher said:


> A little pocket shooter made of 1/4" aluminum laminated with poplar
> 
> Hope you like them, more to come!


Hey Gopher!

what a nice shooter you share there! - Looks like your invention is worth a patent!

Very nice idea!

respectful regards,

Be


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

BeMahoney said:


> The Gopher said:
> 
> 
> > A little pocket shooter made of 1/4" aluminum laminated with poplar
> ...


I think this would be the first fully scaled slingshot with *pins penetrating all layers*, no? 

Element shooter was not... the SPS pinned design is a copy of Gopher's.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/1470-element-pocket-shooter/

Should constitute prior art then??


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

I believe you are correct. I knew there was something in the woodpile......


----------

